# Oak Wardrobe and Cabinets



## BradNaylor (8 Feb 2009)

Bloody car alarm woke me up! The worst of it is that is was_ my_ car alarm! No sign of a break-in; its just playing up.

So while my feet are thawing out and I have a cup of tea here are some photos of a job I finished yesterday. The quality's not great; I forgot my camera and these are piccies the client took and emailed to me. Lovely bloke, but no photographer!

I've got to go back in a couple of weeks once the new carpet is down to fit the plinth to the wardrobe so I'll take some myself then. Meanwhile, these are good enough for you lot!

It's a lovely old house up in the Peak District and the clients wanted something in oak that was a bit rustic, a bit contemporary, and a bit traditional.

:shock: 

This is what I came up with;



























Cheers
Dan


----------



## neilyweely (8 Feb 2009)

Morning Dan
WS alarm woke me, again false alarm!!
The wardrobes look great, as usual. I am making some myself for my own bedroom atm. I was going to use the hanging rails that are kind of on a swivel arm; the rail pulls down, thru 90', from an elevated position to a more manageable height, allowing them to be positioned out of the way.
I have never fitted these before, and wondered if you have? And if so what your thoughts were on them? I can get them from the Sugatstone catalogue, but is this the best place to get stuff like this?

Either way, the bedroom furniture looks up to your usual standard! You've been posting a lot of finished work recently! Have you been saving it all up?

Thanks mate!

Neil


----------



## mailee (8 Feb 2009)

They do look just the part for the setting Dan very nice. What finish did you use and are all the insides and shelves veneered board. As you know I have some to build next and was thinking of using thin veneered board for the backs as they need to be removable. Great work again as usual.


----------



## wizer (8 Feb 2009)

Dan Tovey":1b4kusow said:


> Bloody car alarm woke me up! The worst of it is that is was_ my_ car alarm! No sign of a break-in; its just playing up.



Better get straight onto Bentley then mate. Or is it on the Lambo?


Lovely work there. Still shocked at your rate of production. Hope some of that will rub off on me next month


----------



## woodbloke (8 Feb 2009)

Dan - nice work. How did you get the big coving made on top of the wardrobe...spindle? 8-[ - Rob


----------



## Mr Ed (8 Feb 2009)

Very nice Dan

I know you usually end up working in MDF, so was it a benefit or an incovenience to be working in real wood for a change? Jut wondered as I am making something in MDF at the moment and not enjoying the dust!

Do you make your own panels for the doors, or have you bought in T&G material (thats what it appears to be) - just interested as there is presumably quite a bit of work in just the panels if you made them all from scratch starting with sawn stock.

Nice end result anyway

Cheers, Ed


----------



## PowerTool (8 Feb 2009)

Excellent work,Dan - particularly taking into account the design brief


> the clients wanted something in oak that was a bit rustic, a bit contemporary, and a bit traditional.


 think you managed nicely  

Andrew


----------



## Mattty (8 Feb 2009)

:shock: Jeees man you turn these jobs out :shock: 

Another cracker mate. I paticularly like the TGV boards to the doors, and that cornice is lovely- Htf did you make that? I like the fact you've took the time to get the grain running through your draw fronts too.

Superb.


----------



## Joints (8 Feb 2009)

Very very nice. I love the little bedsibe cabinet with the draw verticals made from the same piece. Nice touch of proffesionalism.

Not 100% keen on the chrome hanger rails but apart from that it's a quality set.

May I ask how many hours went into it, and possibly be even cheekier by asking what you charged the customer? I need to do some market research for some of my own jobs 

George.


----------



## Oryxdesign (8 Feb 2009)

Nice job Dan.
I suspect if it's an electrical fault on his car it'll be something Italian, Ferrari?


----------



## BradNaylor (8 Feb 2009)

Cheers guys,

To answer a few questions;

The door panels are made from oak tongue & groove boards from John Boddys.

The cornice I made on the spindle moulder using a specially designed cutter that enables me to make a big cove like this by flipping the board over with every pass. I'll show you at the bash!

The finish is a stain agreed with the client followed by two coats of Morrells 20% sheen AC lacquer.

I actually took it easy on this job, as I was enjoying it and was ahead of schedule. Eleven days in the workshop and two days assembling at the clients' house. 

The wardrobe had to be made completely flat-pack as the access to upstairs was very tight. The carcass is veneered MDF and is assembled with biscuits and screws - no glue.


Total price was just under £4,000.

I've just noticed about the grain running through the draw stiles. Lucky that, wasn't it! :lol: 


Cheers
Dan


----------



## Doctor (8 Feb 2009)

My major headache using T&G is shrinkage, did you stain the tongues?
Interesting using it as panels personally i'd say its traditional rather than contemporary.


----------



## Oryxdesign (8 Feb 2009)

Did you buy the Domino?


----------



## JonnyD (8 Feb 2009)

Nice work Dan. I think the whole thing would look better in a natural clear finish. I usually try to talk the customer round to having a clear finish but if they insist i will use stain afterall they are paying for it.

Jon


----------



## Lord Nibbo (8 Feb 2009)

Dan Tovey":3itk5r01 said:


> Cheers guys,
> 
> 
> I've just noticed about the grain running through the draw stiles. Lucky that, wasn't it! :lol:
> ...


 
I don't think there was any luck involved Dan, that's what you call skill from years of experience.

Oh! nearly forgot to say "lovely job"


----------



## Mattty (8 Feb 2009)

Dan- Did you Domino the doors together? If so how did you find it? It's got to be a massive time saving.


----------



## BradNaylor (8 Feb 2009)

Doctor":am1n5nfp said:


> My major headache using T&G is shrinkage, did you stain the tongues?



I did as it happens.

You'll not catch me out that easily, Bob.

Nice try, though!

:wink: 


Dan


----------



## BradNaylor (8 Feb 2009)

Mattty":png8onc8 said:


> Dan- Did you Domino the doors together? If so how did you find it? It's got to be a massive time saving.



No.

I cut a 20mm deep groove to take the panels in the stiles and rails on the spindle moulder. The top rails had a 50mm deep groove which I cut on the table saw before shaping them on the bandsaw.

I then cut a matching tenon on the end of each rail using a rebate block on the spindle moulder.

This is how I make all my doors. I can't see how the Domino would speed this process up.

I use the Domino for putting carcasses together, making face frames, and assembling drawers.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## Doctor (8 Feb 2009)

Dan Tovey":2ahwuj3k said:


> Doctor":2ahwuj3k said:
> 
> 
> > My major headache using T&G is shrinkage, did you stain the tongues?
> ...



:lol: :lol: how come you didn't match the T&G through on the drawer packs :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BradNaylor (8 Feb 2009)

F*** Off!!
:lol:

OK, so I didn't order quite enough T&G to do that and was scratching around in the waste bin towards the end of the drawers!

:wink: 

Dan


----------



## Doctor (8 Feb 2009)

You've got to find a better handle supplier than Hafele or WW as well :lol:


----------



## BradNaylor (8 Feb 2009)

Doctor":2dhw1w1v said:


> You've got to find a better handle supplier than Hafele or WW as well :lol:



I have.

http://www.fingertipdesign.co.uk/

The punter chose the pippers, anyway!
Dan


----------



## Geno (9 Feb 2009)

Lovely job there again Dan,

Should you not have added a small copyright sign on these pics tho!!


----------



## BTR (9 Feb 2009)

LOVELY JOB


----------



## The_Stig (10 Feb 2009)

What finish have you applied to the doors?


----------



## Joints (10 Feb 2009)

Dan Tovey":2l8r0fof said:


> I've just noticed about the grain running through the draw stiles. Lucky that, wasn't it! :lol:



Bish Bash Bosh Job Done!

haha! Thanks for the answers mate. nicework again


----------



## head clansman (12 Feb 2009)

Hi dan 


lovely finish , really really nice work , can i ask you please what stain was used , and how many coats of what was applied after that did you use to get that wonderful sheen finish , don't know if it the camera flash or is it a semi gloss finish as well love the finish . hc


----------



## BradNaylor (12 Feb 2009)

head clansman":23iqzlec said:


> Hi dan
> 
> 
> lovely finish , really really nice work , can i ask you please what stain was used , and how many coats of what was applied after that did you use to get that wonderful sheen finish , don't know if it the camera flash or is it a semi gloss finish as well love the finish . hc



Hi HC,

Nice to see you've pitched up back here. :wink: 

The stain was from Morrells Classique range, a mix of Light Oak and Brown Mahogany if I remember rightly. Sprayed and wiped.

Then it was just a couple of spray coats of 20% sheen AC lacquer, again from Morrells, denibbed between coats.

Glad you like it.

Cheers
Dan


----------



## head clansman (12 Feb 2009)

Hi dan 

reason i asked was i have a large oak antique dutch coffee table of very simular colors which is soon going to need refurbishment and have been looking for quite a while now to get as near as i could to it , your colour fitted the bill just nicely , are you going to post your own pics soon like to see how your come out as well .

Yea glade i pitch back here as well . hc


----------



## [email protected] (12 Feb 2009)

hi Dan, 

I really like the finish of the wardrobes! I would like to start using a. c but have heard nightmare stories about it's fumes. What precautions would you suggest. Thanks Will


----------



## BradNaylor (13 Feb 2009)

Well, first off you need a proper commercial spray booth.

I also have an air-fed mask which looks like a welders mask but which clips into the air line and blows a gentle jet of clean air across the user's face making it impossible to breathe in any fumes.

I'm not saying I always use it, though!

Cheers
Dan


----------

